# General > The Literature Network >  Requesting Ninja smilies!

## seeker

as the title states, i am requesting ninja smilies for the literature network forum! 

thanks, and we all apreciate the effort you mods go to to keep us crazy people under control and to make this an awsome forum!

peace out
~seeker~

p.s. here are is a link to a forum with a ninja smilie on it!
http://forums.megatokyo.com/

----------


## ajoe

You mean this?-->

----------


## seeker

Exactly!

AWSOME! ok so now we need that on the smilies option... and (forgive my stupidity) how did you post the pictue i have trouble with it....

thnx!
seeker

----------


## ajoe

Just save the picture, upload it to a photobucket or something, and link it.
You can also try and google a better version of the smiley. (Type "ninja emoticon")

----------


## subterranean

> peace out
> ~seeker~



...yet you're asking for a ninja smiley?


Man!

----------


## Jester

we should have pirate smileys too and more dancing fruits

----------


## subterranean

we need famous people emoticons..

----------


## ajoe

> we should have pirate smileys too and more dancing fruits




These two would be very useful as well:

----------


## subterranean

LOL...

two thumbs for you Ajoe...great ones they are

----------


## Jay

ahem... noooo, the last two... NO, lol

----------


## subterranean

ohh..yeah...someone will be "caged"....


Indeed.... :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

I support anti spam emoticon...and the off topic eomoticon....!!

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

on second thought...i suppose they'll 'caged' me as well... :Flare: 
SO..NO ANTI SPAM and OFF TOPIC emoticons//

----------


## baddad

....ahhh......yeah............. .....can't get enough of the dancing fruit.......................

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Bongitybongbong's on it (thrid person thursday).

----------


## Bongitybongbong

got more will need a few more replies

----------


## Bongitybongbong

this will take a while to get all of them. ive got some for everybody

----------


## Bongitybongbong

**********

----------


## subterranean

whm..what's bongitybongbong means?

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Bongitybongbong is a inside joke among my friends and I. It's a very strange story about one of my friends making bongs and putting them around campus to annoy people.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I found the best emoticon that describes everyone here.

----------


## Jay

When you find a totally looney one... lemme know, ok?  :Wink:  Will claim it mine  :Tongue:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

don't worry here's one

----------


## Jay

That's a hungry smiley... reminds me... I'm hungry, lol. Thanks, pal  :Tongue: , knew there was something I wanted  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> I found the best emoticon that describes everyone here.



great on bongity bong bong...(wierd yet silly name  :Biggrin: )

----------

